# Safari Vs Firefox.



## steph_uk (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour.

Je cherche un avis objectif metant ces deux browsers face a face.
Je trouve les deux logiciels tres bon, mais lequel est le mieux adapte pour tourner sur un PB. J'entends par la, le plus leger, celui qui fera le moins chauffer le CPU, celui qui fera le moins d'acces disques, le moins gourmand en memoire...

J'ai l'impression que Firefox est legerement plus lourd et passe pas mal de temps a gatouiller le HD, non?

Merci \o/


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2004)

bon franchement etant un integriste de safari depuis son lancement je viens de passer a firefox sous l'influence de certains (eminences .... grises ... ), je le trouve TRES TRES RAPIDE
as tu regardé l'avis des forums a son sujet ?
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/174/sort/7/cat/11/page/1


----------

